# help my baby bearded dragon has runny poo



## Bliss Amy (Apr 7, 2010)

help my baby bearded dragon has runny poo!!!

i got 2 baby bearded dragons about 2-3 weeks ago now, they was great, they eat well, great size, there poo was good and everything, but around last week they started to shed there skin, now i know from experiance with my geckos that when they shed they stop eating abit as they eat there skin...

But my baby bearded dragons will not eat anything now and there starting to look smaller then they did, the biggest one is always sleeping and will not eat my little one is copying him but is more alert and active..

i make sure that they take water everyday so they dont dehydrate, also along with them not eating the biggest one is having these runny droppings all over the place :'(

i really dont want to lose these 2 <3




























YouTube - my baby bearded dragons

plz help me :'(


----------



## egg80 (Nov 25, 2009)

are they eating greens if so what greens are you feeding them, what temps are you keepin hot and cold ends, what uv are you using please feel free to click the link in my sig for beardie advice etc


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you've answered your own question.

'i make sure they take water every day'. What do you think happens to that water? the more moisture they take in the runnier their poo will be.
Beardies don't need to take in water every day as they get it from their food. They also don't eat their shed like leos do.


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

is that calci sand you have them on if it is i would take it out as baby beardies carnt digest it at such a young age they shouldnt be on it as it can cause impactation runny poos are normal if they arnt eating drop the spraying with water to once or twice a week offer fresh spring greens every day as this is where they get there water from you can try feeding in a large tub seperate so you can monitor what they are eating ,what are your temps like as babys like it slightly hotter than a adult temps should be between 82/84 cold end basking spot of 100/115 uv minimum 12 hours ,and yes beardies do eat there own shed.


----------



## egg80 (Nov 25, 2009)

Meko said:


> you've answered your own question.
> 
> 'i make sure they take water every day'. What do you think happens to that water? the more moisture they take in the runnier their poo will be.
> Beardies don't need to take in water every day as they get it from their food. They also don't eat their shed like leos do.


meko giving newbies bad advice isnt gonna help anyone as water doesnt make the feces and urate wet, what does is a bad diet or worms and parasites etc cause their urates and feces to go wet i mean do you get the :censor: after drinkin water, but yes your right that beardies dont need to take in water constantly as they get moisture from their greens,
beardies will eat anything that takes their fancy as its the nature of the animal and its instincts.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

egg80 said:


> meko giving newbies bad advice isnt gonna help anyone as water doesnt make the feces and urate wet, what does is a bad diet or worms and parasites etc cause their urates and feces to go wet i mean do you get the :censor: after drinkin water, but yes your right that beardies dont need to take in water constantly as they get moisture from their greens,
> beardies will eat anything that takes their fancy as its the nature of the animal and its instincts.


It does if they are having water daily.. I have found that excess water always gives mine runny poos! It could also be related to diet some veg's give one of my adults loose poos especially chard if he has it... I would take their veg back to basic stuff like cress, watercress, rocket, dandylion leaves and spring greens.

Liz


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

PM sent -

Take the advice with a pinch of salt  make your own mind up and share good practice with others. :flrt:


----------

